# Poor Charles...and us too.



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]


This is a picture of me, amy and our 1 year old Blacklab/border collie mix Charlie. Charlie has a Congenital Heart Defect and has to be put down.  We've had some really good times with him in the last year, and are really regretting having to put him down. Right now he is doing really well teaching Carson where to go potty and that kind of stuff, and we are going to miss him.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I have never had to put an animal down. I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Charlie looks like such a sweetheart - sorry you have to lose him so soon. It's never an easy decision to make. Hugs and pats to Charlie!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that. It's sad to lose a friend so early


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear that....Last year, we had to put our miniature dachshund, Buddy, to sleep due to a severe back injury that left him paralized....


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry. It's so hard to make that decision. I worry about having to do that sometimes. My Tinkerbell has SAS which is a congenital heart defect.


----------



## Wrigley'sStar (Nov 2, 2006)

I think for now you should enjoy the time you have left with Charles, be grateful for the happiness he has given to you and know that he will always love you. Do what is right by him and never feel bad about it. Enjoy your time and never forget him or what he has given to you.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Unfortunatley we won't have much time. We decided to have him put down this next monday. He's been getting progressively worse. We would do it this weekend but i'll be out of town all weekend. Thanks for all of your support guys. I really appreciate it especially since i'm so new to the community.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

What a sad story! 

I couldn't even contemplate such a future for our Amber. This is really a hard one. I didn't expect to read about something as sad as this on this forum. Forgive me I am being very week and selfish!!

God bless Charlie and I also feel sad for Carson as he will no doubt miss Charlie too!! 

Please keep in touch. When the time comes the whole forum will no doubt support all 3 of you!!

Much love to you all. 
From Amber's family x (Garry, Natasha and Shirley)


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry just missed your update at 11:45pm. 

Well Monday is the 6 of Nov. (here in UK is one day after Bonfire Night - so we will have no problem remembering your charilie's future aniversaries...)

How about a new BLOB in memory of Charlie where everyone can post their condoleances? 

Good luck. Our prayers will be with you on Monday the 6th.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry. I know its tough to go through this. My thoughts are with you.


----------

